# Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchased?



## grandb3rry (12 Mar 2010)

Hi!
I'm new to this forum, not sure if I'm asking in the right place. But could somebody tell me where one would buy an ADA products in London UK, in particular ADA Aquasoil substrate?
Any help would be highly appreciated!
Kind regards
Arthur


----------



## grandb3rry (12 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

I've been quite a number of times down to Aquatic Design Center in Great Portland Street  [url=http://www.aquaticdesign.co.uk/address.php]http://www.aquaticdesign.co.uk/address.php. They never had any of ADA products, although talking to a nice polish guy there, he mentioned that they might order ADA products in near future.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

The sponsors may be far away from you but they do delivery if that helps?


----------



## JamesM (12 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

There are better alternatives to AquaSoil for far less money anyway.


----------



## grandb3rry (14 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

To Lisa_Perry75: Well to be honest I haven't actually seen any UK website featuring ADA products. And delivery cost would be astronomical I guess.

To JamesM: What alternatives would you suggest? Cheers.

Thank you all guys for your kind help!


----------



## JamesM (14 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

Colombo Flora-Base and Oliver Knott's NatureSoil (available from sponsors) are preferred as they contain all the same goodies as ADA but not as much ammonia, plus you also get much clearer water from first fill, and there is no turning to mud issues as there are with ADA AS.


----------



## CeeJay (14 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

Hi all

I thought the Green Machine (one of our sponsors),  was the only outlet in the UK, although I may be wrong on this


----------



## Garuf (14 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

Yes, they're a monopoly. There was talk of a few new places selling the stuff but I don't remember them ever coming to anything.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (14 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

There are several shops in the UK now selling ADA products. Our sponsors are the most obvious and ready available. The others are harder to find - i.e smaller independent retailers. They are out there though!

The debate for which substrate is best is always a heated one. We can only talk about our own experiences. Mine with regards to ADA has only ever been positive. There are alternatives to suet taste, style and budget. 

I dont believe there is a monopoly on the hobby any more. Things are only getting better for the hobbyist, we shouldn't knock that.

Cheers.


----------



## andyh (14 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

You can buy ADA from a couple of places now, but TGM does free shipping on spends over Â£60 (i think) so its worth getting a load of bits in one order.


----------



## mlgt (15 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

Depends where in London you are based. I live in Victoria and struggle to find good LFS for other things besides substrate. 

However some places if asked nicely will order it in for you. I personally use Living Waters in Beddington. Its slightly out of the way, but if you have a car its definatly worth visiting for.

http://www.livingwatersonline.co.uk/

Call em up ask for Darren.

I was there over the weekend with LondonDragon


----------



## grandb3rry (15 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

Thank you guys for your responses! I have been told about Green Machine, is it a web-based outlet only? Cheers.


----------



## andyh (15 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

nope great shop, one of the site sponsorshttp://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/mall/Aquatics/


----------



## CeeJay (15 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

Hi grandb3rry


			
				grandb3rry said:
			
		

> I have been told about Green Machine, is it a web-based outlet only?



It is not a web based outlet, it is a (big) shop. The best one I have ever seen in the UK for the planted tank enthusiast. 
Their display tanks are to die for. Anything and everything for the proper planted tank.
I visited there just before I set up my hi tech tank and to say I was impressed would be an understatement.
I arrived at about 11.30am and I was still there at 6pm   
In all that time I had loads of questions and I was pointed in the direction of one Graeme Edwards. No question was too much trouble for him to answer and the bit that impressed me most was absolutely no 'in your face' sales pressure whatsoever.
I still spent a fortune in there, but it was certainly the most sound advice I had ever received from any 'aquatic' shop regarding plants. Truly impressive   . They even gave me a lift back to the train station with all my bags and boxes   .
Hospitality is second to none.

It is at this point I feel I should apologise to Graeme, as the poor bugger was in the middle of a 50% water change on an 1800l tank  , (Bones of the Earth had recently been set up),  so I would have thought the last thing he needed was a newbie like me asking loads of questions  
If it wasn't a 5 hour trek for me, I'd be in there every weekend


----------



## grandb3rry (16 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*



			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi grandb3rry
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope I go there very soon!   I'm setting up a High-Tech tank and have got sooooooo many questions that I feel my head will burst any minute    
I guess I'll be posting them one by one on this forum 

Thank you guys for all your help! I really appreciate it! (would buy you a beer if there was a UKAPS pub hehe..  )


----------



## alzak (16 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

Hi i'm not  100% sure but i see some thread from london people about trip to TGM sometime in next month just pm londondragon maybe he knows bit more than I


----------



## grandb3rry (16 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*



			
				alzak said:
			
		

> Hi i'm not  100% sure but i see some thread from london people about trip to TGM sometime in next month just pm londondragon maybe he knows bit more than I



Cheers mate! Will do!

Arthur


----------



## Nelson (16 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*



			
				alzak said:
			
		

> Hi i'm not  100% sure but i see some thread from london people about trip to TGM sometime in next month just pm londondragon maybe he knows bit more than I


yeah.3rd april.


----------



## grandb3rry (16 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> alzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how would it work? Is there a group meeting beforehand? How do we get there? By what means?

Sorry for so many questions. As you can see I'm new to this forum!

Thanks

Arthur


----------



## Nelson (16 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

Â£20 return on the train.have a look here http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=287.0
will be a long day  .


----------



## mlgt (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

Bring a chess board. Nelson doesnt like to talk much


----------



## Nelson (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Bring a chess board. Nelson doesnt like to talk much


i talk to myself


----------



## mlgt (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

Bring headphones and music...


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

I'm heading there too, from the Midlands.  Looks like I'll be on the same train though!  Will be a great day out


----------



## grandb3rry (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Bring headphones and music...



Someone should bring a car with them


----------



## frothhelmet (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

I am coming too. Look forward to meeting you guys. Gerard


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*



			
				frothhelmet said:
			
		

> I am coming too. Look forward to meeting you guys. Gerard


The more the merrier  will be funny when we get back on the train with bags of soil, pieces of wood and some rocks! they might not allow us back


----------



## a1Matt (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*



			
				grandb3rry said:
			
		

> Someone should bring a car with them


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> grandb3rry said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Someone should bring a car with them



maybe we can nick this one on the way back!


----------



## mlgt (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

LOL! Damn shame I am not coming along


----------



## Nelson (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> LOL! Damn shame I am not coming along


outcast


----------



## grandb3rry (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

We need to persuade TGM move to London     Shall we do it when we get there? London tourists coming to TGM town!!! Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## grandb3rry (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I imagine all of us buying something there at TGM, they will have to give the car away as a present...sort of hehe


----------



## CeeJay (17 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*

Hi all

You won't regret it. 
Shame I can't make the 3rd.
I feel a few credit cards about to take a bashing   


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> The more the merrier  will be funny when we get back on the train with bags of soil, pieces of wood and some rocks!


Been there, done that, complete with CO2 setup as well .  
Boy, you get some strange looks on the train with 'branches' poking out of your shopping bags   
Have a great day


----------



## mlgt (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Aquatic shop in London where ADA Aquasoil can be purchas*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> mlgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch.....

Shame Im going a few days beforehand as I will be in Stoke on Trent


----------

